# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  Facemapping, AI-powered skin analysys, Dermalogica Inc., Carson, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Dermalogica Inc.

dermalogica.com/pages/face-mapping

facemapping.com

facemappingpro.com

facemapping.me

----------


## Airicist

Understand what your skin needs with Facemapping

Nov 7, 2019




> Take the guesswork out of your skin care regimen and get to know your skin with Facemapping: an AI-powered tool that recommends Dermalogica products based on your skin’s unique needs.

----------

